# Bobcat in my area



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

From my Covert trail cams. I think there are three different ones roaming my 88 acres in northwest Jackson county


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Every year for the last 3-4 yrs a buddy of mine from Hocking Co sends me pics from his trail cams of bobcats.
Also, about 7-8 yrs ago,I saw one at about 1am crossing Clearcreek Rd while passing through Clearcreek Metro Park area. Also Hocking County.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

I have 18 trail cam pics in Hocking County from 2014 to present of different bobcats. hop


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Pretty neat. Especially since I just bought 80 acres in NW Jackson co. myself. It’s a rugged area.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome !


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Very cool to catch him(her) on camera!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Looks like your not the only one hunting your bait piles.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The population has exploded over the last 10 years to the point it is no longer a big deal to see a bobcat and certainly commonplace to get trail cam pics. I predict the new trapping season will be expanded in future years and I fully expect the quota to be trapped this year. I have no interest in harming them, but I could have killed a handful while deer hunting in the last 7-8 seasons and have been seeing them in all 3 counties I hunt in SE OH.

I know others have different opinions, but I think it is neat and I like having them around. As with any species I will feel this way as long as there is balance. I really like watching them on those few occasions they show themselves during daylight hours. They are VERY sneaky critters and I have found their nose is every bit as good as coyote - they catch that scent trail and there is zero hesitation they are out of dodge! And unlike a coyote I have yet to see a bobcat ever pause for a "look back" like a coyote will do at times. Very cool pictures!


----------

